# McKesson edit? 81003 now part of a 99214



## gertischek (Aug 2, 2013)

Hi everyone.

Has anyone else experienced an 81003 when billed with a 99214 denial stating it is now an intregal part of a 99214?  We are suddenly getting denials stating it's a McKesson edit?


----------



## LadyJ317 (Aug 7, 2013)

We are having our UA's denied for V70.0 and V72.62 and the insurance reps are not sure what the problem is. We are being told it is the diagnosis and then they will say well maybe it's a modifier. So maybe it is the same issue.


Jennifer


----------

